# sogni



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

sono sicura di avervi sognato... solo che non ricordo assolutamente niente del sogno  succede solo a me?


----------



## Nono (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sono sicura di avervi sognato... solo che non ricordo assolutamente niente del sogno  succede solo a me?


Tutti ci hai sognati?


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Tutti ci hai sognati?


ah... boh  sono certa di aver sognato utenti del forum, ma chi fossero e cosa facessero non me lo ricordo


----------



## Nono (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah... boh  sono certa di aver sognato utenti del forum, ma chi fossero e cosa facessero non me lo ricordo


Un girone infernale .... i lussuriosi ... amor c'a nullo amato amar perdona...


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Un girone infernale .... i lussuriosi ... amor c'a nullo amato amar perdona...


dici?


----------



## Tachipirina (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dici?


io non c'ero di sicuro , dormivo e stanotte ho dormito un casino ....


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io non c'ero di sicuro , dormivo e stanotte ho dormito un casino ....


stanotte ho dormito anche io, da venerdì che non dormivo ieri ero simil zombie


----------



## Tachipirina (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> stanotte ho dormito anche io, da venerdì che non dormivo ieri ero simil zombie


beh allora diciamo che non è stato inutile tutto i dolore subìto....passato tutto?


----------



## CIRCE74 (10 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Un girone infernale .... i lussuriosi ... amor c'a nullo amato amar perdona...


serenata rap


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> beh allora diciamo che non è stato inutile tutto i dolore subìto....passato tutto?


no passato tutto no, magari... ma dopo la pera di diclofenac che mi ha fatto mia sorella domenica sera, almeno mi alzo dal letto come una persona normale    solo che mi sa che mi ha fatto qualche effetto collaterale visto che sogno gente che non ho mai visto 


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> serenata rap


oppure dante


----------



## CIRCE74 (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no passato tutto no, magari... ma dopo la pera di diclofenac che mi ha fatto mia sorella domenica sera, almeno mi alzo dal letto come una persona normale    solo che mi sa che mi ha fatto qualche effetto collaterale visto che sogno gente che non ho mai visto
> 
> oppure dante


No...per me solo Jova in queste parole


----------



## CIRCE74 (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah... boh  sono certa di aver sognato utenti del forum, ma chi fossero e cosa facessero non me lo ricordo


Scusa ma ci hai sognato con le faccine degli avatar?


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No...per me solo Jova in queste parole


io prima ho pensato a paolo e francesca, quando ho letto serenata rap sul lì per lì non capivo 


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Scusa ma ci hai sognato con le faccine degli avatar?


non ricordo  io e i sogni siamo due cose distinte, ricordo di aver sognato ma non cosa ho sognato


----------



## CIRCE74 (10 Maggio 2022)

Comunque io non ricordo mai quello che sogno!!!Ricordo solo le volte che mi capita di svegliarmi per l'emozioni che sto provando nel sogno, altrimenti niente...
Tipo mi è capitato una notte di sognare mio babbo che mi abbracciava e li mi sono svegliata piangendo, poche volte mi capita di ricordare di essere stata in una situazione strana con persone che cambiano durante il sogno, l'altra notte sognavo di parlare mi sembra anche litigando con un uomo che a tratti era mio marito e a tratti il mio amante...un macello!!!


----------



## CIRCE74 (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io prima ho pensato a paolo e francesca, quando ho letto serenata rap sul lì per lì non capivo
> 
> non ricordo  io e i sogni siamo due cose distinte, ricordo di aver sognato ma non cosa ho sognato


meglio...se eravamo in tanti sai che mal di testa


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Comunque io non ricordo mai quello che sogno!!!Ricordo solo le volte che mi capita di svegliarmi per l'emozioni che sto provando nel sogno, altrimenti niente...
> Tipo mi è capitato una notte di sognare mio babbo che mi abbracciava e li mi sono svegliata piangendo, poche volte mi capita di ricordare di essere stata in una situazione strana con persone che cambiano durante il sogno, l'altra notte sognavo di parlare mi sembra anche litigando con un uomo che a tratti era mio marito e a tratti il mio amante...un macello!!!


io una volta ho sognato mia nonna, mi aveva fatto una carezza su una guancia (mai fatto da viva), e nel punto dove mi aveva toccata ho la pelle un po' più secca, come se fosse bruciata
poi una volta ho sognato che dovevo andare a casa di uno ma non riuscivo ad arrivarci perchè trovavo sempre qualcuno che mi bloccava, alla fine mi sono svegliata prima di riuscire ad arrivare da  lui   


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> meglio...se eravamo in tanti sai che mal di testa


un'orgia


----------



## Tachipirina (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no passato tutto no, magari... ma dopo la pera di diclofenac che mi ha fatto mia sorella domenica sera, almeno mi alzo dal letto come una persona normale   solo che mi sa che mi ha fatto qualche effetto collaterale visto che sogno gente che non ho mai visto
> 
> sei a casa dal lavoro o sei in un uffiicio? stare sempre seduta non credo aiuti...
> 
> sicuramente sei come una drogata


----------



## CIRCE74 (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io una volta ho sognato mia nonna, mi aveva fatto una carezza su una guancia (mai fatto da viva), e nel punto dove mi aveva toccata ho la pelle un po' più secca, come se fosse bruciata
> poi una volta ho sognato che dovevo andare a casa di uno ma non riuscivo ad arrivarci perchè trovavo sempre qualcuno che mi bloccava, alla fine mi sono svegliata prima di riuscire ad arrivare da  lui
> 
> un'orgia


Uno dei sogni più belli che ho fatto e che ricordo benissimo è mio nonno che balla con me...non era però vecchio, era giovane, mi invitava a ballare come facevano prima e ballavamo abbracciati...è stato bellissimo!!! te pensa che lui in vita è sempre stato un uomo tutto d'un pezzo, penso non mi abbia mai abbracciata ne accarezzata, ecco perché costudisco questo ricordo gelosamente.


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> sei a casa dal lavoro o sei in un uffiicio? stare sempre seduta non credo aiuti...
> 
> sicuramente sei come una drogata


sono in ufficio    in realtà sto meglio seduta che in piedi
drogata? io? noooooooooooooooooo 


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Uno dei sogni più belli che ho fatto e che ricordo benissimo è mio nonno che balla con me...non era però vecchio, era giovane, mi invitava a ballare come facevano prima e ballavamo abbracciati...è stato bellissimo!!! te pensa che lui in vita è sempre stato un uomo tutto d'un pezzo, penso non mi abbia mai abbracciata ne accarezzata, ecco perché costudisco questo ricordo gelosamente.


bello 
io ricordo bene che quando sogno "casa" sogno sempre quella dove sono cresciuta (dove tutt'ora stanno i miei) e nn quella dove vivo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (10 Maggio 2022)

Io ricordo raramente i sogni. Li ricordo se li faccio al mattino o comunque quando mi sto per svegliare. A volte sono nitidi altre volte confusionari, un po’ come me


----------



## patroclo (10 Maggio 2022)

Appena cambiato casa...e nel nuovo letto faccio sogni decisamente assurdi, non incubi ma decisamente inquietanti e vividi, e a differenza dei soliti me li ricordo tutti


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Appena cambiato casa...e nel nuovo letto faccio sogni decisamente assurdi, non incubi ma decisamente inquietanti e vividi, e a differenza dei soliti me li ricordo tutti


casa infestata


----------



## patroclo (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> casa infestata


mi hanno descritto il rito del sale grosso per togliere le cattive influenze pregresse...mi sa che mi toccherà farlo


----------



## Mir (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sono sicura di avervi sognato... solo che non ricordo assolutamente niente del sogno  succede solo a me?


È rarissimo che io ricordi qualche sogno e quando succede è perché mi sveglio di soprassalto per aver sognato qualche situazione assurda e di solito ci metto pure un attimo a realizzare che si sia trattato di un sogno....
Da ragazzino invece ho avuto qualche episodio di sonnambulismo. In particolare una volta in piena  notte stavo riempendo la vasca da bagno quando mia madre svegliandosi mi ha interrotto e ci ha messo un bel po' a farmi desistere......ecco io ho vissuto tutto come fosse stato un sogno....


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> mi hanno descritto il rito del sale grosso per togliere le cattive influenze pregresse...mi sa che mi toccherà farlo


Anche la mela con i chiodi di garofano 


Mir ha detto:


> È rarissimo che io ricordi qualche sogno e quando succede è perché mi sveglio di soprassalto per aver sognato qualche situazione assurda e di solito ci metto pure un attimo a realizzare che si sia trattato di un sogno....
> Da ragazzino invece ho avuto qualche episodio di sonnambulismo. In particolare una volta in piena  notte stavo riempendo la vasca da bagno quando mia madre svegliandosi mi ha interrotto e ci ha messo un bel po' a farmi desistere......ecco io ho vissuto tutto come fosse stato un sogno....


Io sapevo che i sonnambuli non vanno svegliati


----------



## Mir (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche la mela con i chiodi di garofano
> 
> Io sapevo che i sonnambuli non vanno svegliati


Anch'io so di questa cosa ...in realtà non mi sono svegliato.  Rispondevo ma in realtà stavo dormendo, e per me è stato  un sogno salvo che la mattina seguente mi è stata raccontato l'episodio....


----------



## perplesso (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah... boh  sono certa di aver sognato utenti del forum, ma chi fossero e cosa facessero non me lo ricordo


probabilmente stavamo litigando su qualcosa


----------



## Marjanna (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sono sicura di avervi sognato... solo che non ricordo assolutamente niente del sogno  succede solo a me?


Direi che è abbastanza comune, a me è capitato tante volte di svegliarmi, ricordare un sogno e poi puf, tre secondi e svanisce tutto. E rimane il "so di aver sognato".




patroclo ha detto:


> Appena cambiato casa...e nel nuovo letto faccio sogni decisamente assurdi, non incubi ma decisamente inquietanti e vividi, e a differenza dei soliti me li ricordo tutti


ma tipo? racconta


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2022)

Io ricordo raramente i sogni, e comunque sì.... svaniscono molto in fretta.
Ho sperimentato, in compenso, un paio di volte, la cd. "paralisi del sonno " 
Una volta, in particolare, mio figlio mi svegliò..... aprii gli occhi e sul soffitto vidi l'inverosimile . Fortuna vuole che sono poco incline a farmi prendere dal panico


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> probabilmente stavamo litigando su qualcosa


Io e te di sicuro 


Marjanna ha detto:


> Direi che è abbastanza comune, a me è capitato tante volte di svegliarmi, ricordare un sogno e poi puf, tre secondi e svanisce tutto. E rimane il "so di aver sognato".


Esattamente  che rabbia 



Foglia ha detto:


> Io ricordo raramente i sogni, e comunque sì.... svaniscono molto in fretta.
> Ho sperimentato, in compenso, un paio di volte, la cd. "paralisi del sonno "
> Una volta, in particolare, mio figlio mi svegliò..... aprii gli occhi e sul soffitto vidi l'inverosimile . Fortuna vuole che sono poco incline a farmi prendere dal panico


No io quello mai


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sono sicura di avervi sognato... solo che non ricordo assolutamente niente del sogno  succede solo a me?



Una notte ho sognato che scrivevo il mio numero di cellulare qua...
Stavo probabilmente discutendo con qualche firumino/a e stufa dei botta e risposta ho invitato praticamente tutti a scrivermi su wa perché più semplice 
Cazz mi sono svegliata di soprassalto....
Che incubo....


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No io quello mai


Tra le varie "creature" che popolavano il soffitto, c'era una sorta di "coccolino" (hai presente l'orsetto? ), in formato però mostruoso e con due occhi più rossi del rosso . Sono stata lì un pò di tempo a contemplarlo senza potermi muovere, poi ho tirato due saracchi a mio figlio che - se ben ricordo - mi aveva svegliata perché aveva sete .


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tra le varie "creature" che popolavano il soffitto, c'era una sorta di "coccolino" (hai presente l'orsetto? ), in formato però mostruoso e con due occhi più rossi del rosso . Sono stata lì un pò di tempo a contemplarlo senza potermi muovere, poi ho tirato due saracchi a mio figlio che - se ben ricordo - mi aveva svegliata perché aveva sete .


Ma l’orsetto del coccolino ha un che di demoniaco


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma l’orsetto del coccolino ha un che di demoniaco


Era proprio indemoniato, sì! E che ti devo dì.....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Era proprio indemoniato, sì! E che ti devo dì.....


Sempre meglio l orsetto indemoniato che sapere che circa 7000 persone hanno il tuo numero


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Era proprio indemoniato, sì! E che ti devo dì.....


Paura  ma che te sogni? 


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sempre meglio l orsetto indemoniato che sapere che circa 7000 persone hanno il tuo numero


Ma pensa a me che dovevo andare a scopare da uno e non ci sono arrivata mai


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Paura  ma che te sogni?
> 
> Ma pensa a me che dovevo andare a scopare da uno e non ci sono arrivata mai


Io anche peggio....ero con uno....e non abbiamo trombato....un sogno stranissimo...
Sognato tipo un paio di volte...sempre lo stesso...
Cazz come mi sono svegliata incazzata...


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sempre meglio l orsetto indemoniato che sapere che circa 7000 persone hanno il tuo numero


Eh, ma io ero sveglia, eh, e non mi potevo muovere. Questo mi guardava, fluttuava, insieme ad altri simpaticissimi esserini sul soffitto.
Fortuna vuole che io, davanti a ste cose, ho l'atteggiamento di chi "eh, vabbé, essù, vediamo dove si va a parare"


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io anche peggio....ero con uno....e non abbiamo trombato....un sogno stranissimo...
> Sognato tipo un paio di volte...sempre lo stesso...
> Cazz come mi sono svegliata incazzata...


Io non so neanche con chi avessi appuntamento 


Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, ma io ero sveglia, eh, e non mi potevo muovere. Questo mi guardava, fluttuava, insieme ad altri simpaticissimi esserini sul soffitto.
> Fortuna vuole che io, davanti a ste cose, ho l'atteggiamento di chi "eh, vabbé, essù, vediamo dove si va a parare"


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Comunque io non ricordo mai quello che sogno!!!Ricordo solo le volte che mi capita di svegliarmi per l'emozioni che sto provando nel sogno, altrimenti niente...
> Tipo mi è capitato una notte di sognare mio babbo che mi abbracciava e li mi sono svegliata piangendo, poche volte mi capita di ricordare di essere stata in una situazione strana con persone che cambiano durante il sogno, l'altra notte *sognavo di parlare mi sembra anche litigando con un uomo che a tratti era mio marito e a tratti il mio amante*...un macello!!!


Sono le parti maschili di te che ricerchi e trovi in due uomini. Parti che non integri.


----------



## CIRCE74 (10 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono le parti maschili di te che ricerchi e trovi in due uomini. Parti che non integri.


Spiegati meglio, mi interessa


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Spiegati meglio, mi interessa


Nei sogni ovviamente ci siamo solo noi e le varie persone presenti ci parlano di noi, di ciò che siamo, non vogliamo essere o desideriamo.
I maschi nei sogni (come le femmine se il sognatore è un maschio) o indirizzano il desiderio sessuale, indipendentemente da loro, infatti non ci sono, o rappresentano nostri conflitti.
Certo se ci sono stati conflitti nel reale, possono essere continuati e rielaborati nel sogno, allo stesso modo in cui facciamo pensandoci.
Ma nel tuo sogno sono due uomini intercambiabili. Quindi per me rappresentano parti tue in conflitto.


----------



## Vera (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sono sicura di avervi sognato... solo che non ricordo assolutamente niente del sogno  succede solo a me?


Per fortuna, no.


----------



## perplesso (10 Maggio 2022)

anche tu sogni i forumisti?


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Direi che è abbastanza comune, a me è capitato tante volte di svegliarmi, ricordare un sogno e poi puf, tre secondi e svanisce tutto. E rimane il "so di aver sognato".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

